# Exo terra/ hardcore aquarium conversion



## Ratty-newie (Oct 22, 2013)

So I'm looking into getting a pair of rats, just in the beginning stages of research so please bear with me. I’d be fine with getting one but I hear they’re very social so I feel like it would be cruel to only have one since I could afford two. Currently the place I'm in will only allow me to have rats if I have them in a glass enclosure. I realize that rats need a lot of ventilation, so I'm trying to find a way to make this work so that they would be comfortable. If I go with a LARGE aquarium I plan to install a few computer fans for regular ventilation as well as do a wipe down daily of everything (baby wipes). Yes I know the ammonia build up can cause harm which is why I’m wondering about this new idea with my exo terra. It would have more ventilation with the fans either way.

I have an 18x18x24” Exo terra just sitting around right now, I was wondering if I took off the front door and changed that into a heavy mesh/screen door and changed the top mesh/latches into metal and the same mesh/screen as the front if this would do? I’d use plastic, wood, vinyl and metal in various ways to make shelves, ladders, ramps and of course hammocks to let the climbing need a possibility. I plan on taking my time on making a really cool - for a pair of rats - and working cage before even looking for a pair of rats. 

So, comments? I really would love for this to be a doable thing. I’d like to know some types of mesh or screen that would work? Places to shop at that I can grab supplies for the bones of the cage? I’ll work on the toys, hammocks and boxes of all sizes once I can get the basics down.


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm sorry I don't have any other suggestions at this time. I'm sure others will offer some. 

But I am curious as to the reasons why they say they have to be in a glass enclosure. Maybe this is something you can discuss with them and change their minds. Possibly their particular fears can be allayed? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

No matter how many fans you install glad tanks are a bad idea. Sorry xx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty-newie (Oct 22, 2013)

rayne said:


> But I am curious as to the reasons why they say they have to be in a glass enclosure. Maybe this is something you can discuss with them and change their minds. Possibly their particular fears can be allayed?


It has something to do with our rent agreement, she can let us have them but the owner of the building said they must be in a glass enclosure apparently he thinks they'll be less escape proof. I'll still be looking into it seeing if there is any way to make it work but I know the chances are slim to none.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

More than ventilation, rats need to climb and balance and jump which isn't easy to design in a tank. I also am not sure if those measurements are okay be sure to check a ratty calculator. 

I've heard of more rats figuring out how to open the lids than a complex latch I've experienced it myself. It probably would also be easy to break through if it is just screen. A cage is more secure, especially with narrow bar spacing an a latch system. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

"This cage will hold up to 2 rats if the space is used wisely"

That's assuming the 24" is how tall it is.

If you can get the ventilation to work, it'd be a good size for just a pair. They might be a little crowded, though.


----------



## Ratty-newie (Oct 22, 2013)

It is 24' tall is correct, my main goal is figuring out the ventilation and then designing the inside. The latch on the cage (if you've ever seen an exo terra) is a pretty heavy duty clicking latch so that should work same types as on top as I have an older model.

The way I see it if I can't rat-proof it and make enough air flow no point in the next step, so one point at a time. I plan on taking a long time to design this in a way that will utilize all the space with more then a few shelves, to be honest I'm really excited fir this kind of challenge. I've been speaking with some other people about different screens that they've had good luck thwarting rats with. Best materials for shelves in your experienced options?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Whatever you choose, don't use wood. I think the cheapest option would be wire shelving. I'm not sure how you would install it. Wood will soak up urine and is just plain awful. You definitely want to stick to metals (and not galvanized ones).

I was thinking on it more, and I'm not sure about your tank, but I was really really interested in getting an iguana ecoterrarium and converting it for rats. Make sure the rats in mind are not females if at all possible just to be safe -- they have a higher drive to escape.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

As someone who has had a ton of Exo Terras (I don't have the 18x18x24 right now but I used to before my brother took it and I might actually get a new one soon since I'm getting some new animals) and actually has rats to size up I am just a little iffy about the space. Use it wisely. It could probably work, though, if you put a lot of work into it! I really don't recommend tanks at all and I can imagine a lot of work will go into maintaining one for rats but I can't say there's no way to do it whatsoever. I can't help you much with the actual conversion at all, but I have a suggestion -- if you find a way to install perches or ledges absolutely do it. They will be missing out on climbing wire bars so you want to substitute that the best you can especially considering it's tall.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Your best bet is to try to sell this set-up and start over. By the time you make this thing suitable, IF you ever could, you will be digging very deep into your pockets and still won't end up with the best option.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Your best bet is to try to sell this set-up and start over. By the time you make this thing suitable, IF you ever could, you will be digging very deep into your pockets and still won't end up with the best option.


The OP appears to be using it because they are REQUIRED to have them in a glass enclosure, not just because it's Lying around, also sometimes diy cages are worth the expense just for the thrill

I'm currently converting an entertainment center and it is no easy task but gosh it's fun!! For my shelves I'm using a very modified plastic shelving unit, this was my best option after careful consideration because it doesn't exactly need to be fastened to the side, if you could find one with small shelves perhaps that would be an option for you as well? I sawed all the in between legs down arranged them differently and drilled holes in the sides, the holes were my solution to making more places to hang things from


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

By the time this could be made suitable as per the caveat that the animals be enclosed in glass, they would no longer be enclosed in glass. This defeats the entire purpose.

Are you able to speak with the authority on this and explain the situation? If this is really your only option, waiting until you have a better housing situation will be best for your future rats.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Also might I add, I really don't think the 18x18x24 is really suitable for two males. I have a female rat who is about the average male rat size and I can't imagine two of her in there without being cramped. Might be best to try and speak with authority as said.


----------



## Ratty-newie (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you Grawrisher that is why I'm doing this, it's a requirement to have a mostly glass enclosure. Do you perhaps have any pics of that build? For those of you warning me of costs to me that isn't an issue I wouldn't be looking into getting pets if I could afford to get them spayed/neutered, fed, vet bills and an at least well adjusted cage.
I can only imagine you feel frustrated with me and think I'm not taking what you're saying to heart, I am. That's why I'm here asking opinions. If I create this beauty and it's too small there is no way that I would put rats in. By my estimation and some sketched I can most likely work in about 4 shelves and 3 hides that's as far as I've gotten. 2 15x15 shelves, 2 4.5x4.5 across from one another to make an interesting level and the height. From a few different rat calculators that take into account shelves it’s been said that 2would be okay as long as I have a good spacing between shelves. It’s an adventure one I wouldn’t do if I could have another option. I have spoken and explained their needs but the rental company stood firm. If it doesn’t work please note I WON’T be getting them.


----------



## Ratty-newie (Oct 22, 2013)

Thought you would all like to know that we were finally able to get the cage we really wanted! It's beautiful! http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000QFMYWQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

Good that you got a cage instead of a tank. You will need to escape proof that one though, or your landlord's biggest fears will come to life. x)
You'll want to cover the wire floor with something solid too.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

You should use that exoterra to house a pair of crested geckos.  I currently have two female cresteds as class pets in the zoo med tank that's the same size and it's perfect. Sorry.. I know this wasn't rat related.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep, you will DEFINITELY need to rat-proof that. Especially if you're getting girls, but I'd imagine boys could fit through the bars as well. If you get them as babies you'll probably have to keep them in a temporary cage until they're big enough for that one...But it looks like a fantastic home for your future babies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty-newie (Oct 22, 2013)

Already got a pair of boys :3 Robin and Sludge and we use stretched fleece as they're about 4 months old now and they've been doing just great! I already have A crestie named Waffles or else I might use it that way! I loveeee them except now the smaller one (Robin) is getting more dominant with his brother who has a good 50g on him XD. Considering nuterig them. Thoughts?


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Keep the rats in a cage and have the aquarium for when the landlord comes in .... Then put them In there for a day  problem solved! No rat respiratory issues, and happy landlord. 

If you do stick with the aquarium... There's tons of cool looking plastic branch things that you can put in aquariums, and domes and stuff!! I'll try to find some online so you can see what I mean....




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Ratty-newie said:


> Already got a pair of boys :3 Robin and Sludge and we use stretched fleece as they're about 4 months old now and they've been doing just great! I already have A crestie named Waffles or else I might use it that way! I loveeee them except now the smaller one (Robin) is getting more dominant with his brother who has a good 50g on him XD. Considering nuterig them. Thoughts?


You should make a new post about this I think  you'll get more feedback...
Is the smaller one drawing blood or causing injury...?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

